# Multitasking: Juggling and Cubing? :)



## badmephisto (Aug 25, 2008)

So today I tried to juggle two balls in my right hand while solving the cube with my left. hardest thing EVER.
I know some of you here juggle, you guys have to try this 

oh and I did manage to do it. My record is 7 drops


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2008)

Keep at it and you'll get a solve. It took me a couple of weeks before I got a whole solve with no drops the first time.

The hard part for me is when you have to look at the cube. The key for me was to hold the cube fairly high (over your head) to look at it. You can keep the balls in view better that way.

By the way, this is why I use my left hand for OH solving. I'm better at juggling two balls with my right hand, and the first time I ever really worked on OH solving, it was while juggling with the other hand.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

What if you had 3 objects, 1 cube, 2 balls.
the cube is scrambled.
Solve the cube while juggling


----------



## Kian (Aug 25, 2008)

i tried this last night, i can get through the f2l but the ll and pll require me to a lot more changes in my hand position and its very difficult to focus on that and juggling.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 26, 2008)

I actually had a go at this last night without knowing about this topic. Meh, it's not too hard; I've been juggling for years now, so I can do two in one hand without thinking about it too hard. The problem is, I suck at one-handed cubing, so it took me a while to do.

I can do 3 in one hand, but I think that will be too hard to do whilst juggling.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 26, 2008)

Can anyone post a video of themselves doing this?

I can't juggle for nuts. I wonder how you manage to twist the cube while juggling.

Oh.... so you don't juggle the cube, eh?

Makes sense now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Can anyone post a video of themselves doing this?
> 
> I can't juggle for nuts. I wonder how you manage to twist the cube while juggling.
> 
> ...



For those who haven't seen it, here's a guy who can do it for real. (Juggling the cube while solving it.) Bret Wengeler.

http://au.video.yahoo.com/watch/1264862/4437082

I've played with this just enough to appreciate how amazingly difficult it is. I think learning to do this would be about as difficult as learning to juggle 7 was. And I can't juggle 7 anywhere near long enough to solve a cube.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> It took me a couple of weeks before I got a whole solve with no drops the first time.



Did you do it with open eyes?!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > It took me a couple of weeks before I got a whole solve with no drops the first time.
> ...





I guess I should try that next, huh?

But seriously, I don't think so. My best with a 3-ball cascade eyes closed is 50 catches, and a 3-ball cascade with two hands is much easier than 2 in one hand. The chances of me being able to juggle 2 balls with one hand long enough to solve a cube BLD OH are pretty much nonexistent.

No, István! You came up with a BLD event I can't do!


----------



## Kian (Aug 26, 2008)

in all fairness, i think in this challenge you should be able to look at the balls, but not the cube. i figure that still counts as a blind solve b/c you're not looking at the cube. given that, you might have a chance with practice.


----------



## Kian (Aug 26, 2008)

wow, and i just watched the video of bret. that's extraordinary.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2008)

Kian said:


> in all fairness, i think in this challenge you should be able to look at the balls, but not the cube. i figure that still counts as a blind solve b/c you're not looking at the cube. given that, you might have a chance with practice.



What a great idea! Why didn't I think of that before? The hard part of this would actually be the memorization phase, where I would have to look at the cube while juggling. But I suspect that overall this might be easier than sighted for me. I'll have to try it - maybe tonight.



Kian said:


> wow, and i just watched the video of bret. that's extraordinary.



Yes, quite!


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 26, 2008)

wow! And I thought I was coming up with new awesome ideas, and its all been done before  Even the night before I posted it. 
I feel so not special right now 

its ok ill keep trying to come up with new messed up ways of solving the cube


----------



## brunson (Aug 26, 2008)

I think Macky made a video of himself solving while juggling two balls in the off hand within the last few weeks. I can't find a link know, I'm not sure where I found it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> wow! And I thought I was coming up with new awesome ideas, and its all been done before  Even the night before I posted it.
> I feel so not special right now
> 
> its ok ill keep trying to come up with new messed up ways of solving the cube



That's okay - it's still cool to be coming up with new ideas. There was once a UWR page for this (a little over a year ago), but unfortunately for me, Ron removed it right before I did it for the first time. There were only 2 people on the list at the time, and Macky was one of them.

Macky has had videos of doing this for years now. There's a video in the one-handed section here:http://www.cubefreak.net/videos.html.


----------



## Kian (Aug 26, 2008)

great to see you're going to try it. let us know how it turns out!

gotta love these side events. my brother and i submitted two ludicrous events to the uwrs page of speedcubing.com. We tried 4x4 team blindfold and team blindfold while the caller only looks in a mirror.

it was a lot of fun, but, not surprisingly, there have not been any other takers as of yet!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2008)

Kian said:


> great to see you're going to try it. let us know how it turns out!


Got it on my sixth try - 6:00.20. No drops. I started the timer and started juggling, then started memorizing. I held the cube behind my back while solving so I couldn't see it. Pretty fun - I was pretty excited when I pulled it out from behind my back and it was solved.

The hardest part was doing the corner orientation - I kept getting confused as to which direction I was turning.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > great to see you're going to try it. let us know how it turns out!
> ...



That's amazing! You need to get a video


----------



## MistArts (Aug 27, 2008)

We need Tomy to do this...as he's crazy in OH.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> That's amazing! You need to get a video



It's not easy for me to upload videos, which is why I've never done it. Very old bad computer, plus only dialup connection. But I may see if I can find a way to get one for this. I didn't video those attempts last night, but I did it successfully twice in a row, so surely it can't be too bad to do it again.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > That's amazing! You need to get a video
> ...


So your problem is that the video takes a REALLY long time to upload? What I do is I start to upload a video right before I go to bed so it'll be uploading all night long when I'm sleeping and my whole family is not using the internet


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 28, 2008)

We absolutely do need a video.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay, I'll stop being lazy and try to get a video done by sometime next week.

At least this one won't be hours long, like the 7x7x7 multiBLD I was hoping to do someday.


----------

